# New Vifa XT25SC90, pair, low price



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a couple extra pairs of New, Vifa XT25SC90 Dual Ring Radiator Tweeters, selling a pair here. I'm new to selling on ebay so I'm pricing them cheap to build rep :

1 Pair, New, Vifa XT25SC90 Dual Ring Radiator Tweeters - eBay (item 250613815042 end time Apr-18-10 18:56:37 PDT)


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

Those sold, I put a couple more pairs up, and you can PM me if you like, $20 per tweeter new + good shipping rates (free domestic shipping via Priority Mail if you buy 2 or more pairs).


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Good price!


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,
I don't have a high enough post count :surprised: to post in the "Classifieds" section :blush:, so, if somebody would be so kind as to post a link to my thread in the "Hot Deals" section , it might be helpful to other forum members? 

Regards,

Christopher


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

critofur said:


> Hello,
> I don't have a high enough post count :surprised: to post in the "Classifieds" section :blush:, so, if somebody would be so kind as to post a link to my thread in the "Hot Deals" section , it might be helpful to other forum members?
> 
> Regards,
> ...



welcome to the community. so nice to see a new member already trying to find ways around the rules of the forum.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

nineball said:


> welcome to the community. so nice to see a new member already trying to find ways around the rules of the forum.


I'm sorry, but do you have something positive to contribute? If not, please get out of my thread.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

i am positive you do not follow the rules and this is the dumb questions forum, not the for sale section.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

nineball said:


> i am positive you do not follow the rules and this is the dumb questions forum, not the for sale section.


This is the Ebay Auction Link forum, there are no rules here, just post ebay links

This is the Sticky for the forum

"Welcome to the DIYMA.com eBay link forum, a place for members to post up links to their eBay auctions. "

It doesnt say anything about post count, says for members, and he is a member.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Your auction says columbus as the item location. Are in columbus, ohio? I am here and would like to buy a pair can we meet up?




critofur said:


> I have a couple extra pairs of New, Vifa XT25SC90 Dual Ring Radiator Tweeters, selling a pair here. I'm new to selling on ebay so I'm pricing them cheap to build rep :
> 
> 1 Pair, New, Vifa XT25SC90 Dual Ring Radiator Tweeters - eBay (item 250613815042 end time Apr-18-10 18:56:37 PDT)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is basically a classified ad and it's linked in the hot deals section: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/80050-hot-tweeters-hot-price-vifa-xt25sc-20-a.html


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

I was approached by other members asking if they could buy some from me directly, and, recommended that I mention it here.

I'm sorry I haven't contributed 50 posts yet - but I've been on here for a while and do contribute with useful posts occasionally.

If it's against the rules to post that information additionally in this, my ebay sale thread, then we can remove my posts. Another forum member asked me to post my price FIRST before he (his idea) posted a link in the hot deals section.

I'm not a spammer, and I'm not trying to cheat anyone.

Regards,

Christopher



bjayjr5679 said:


> Your auction says columbus as the item location. Are in columbus, ohio? I am here and would like to buy a pair can we meet up?


Sent PM


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

nineball said:


> i am positive you do not follow the rules and this is the dumb questions forum, not the for sale section.


Sorry, you're wrong again.


----------



## morepower (Feb 16, 2010)

Paid on Thursday, shipped on Friday, arrived Monday.
Brand new in box as advertised, they sound fantastic, thank you.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

paid sat night, shipped today.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

morepower said:


> Paid on Thursday, shipped on Friday, arrived Monday.
> Brand new in box as advertised, they sound fantastic, thank you.


Good to hear that. Most people have received theirs by now, USPS seems to be a good way to ship these. 

How do you have your tweeters mounted / crossover?


----------



## morepower (Feb 16, 2010)

A-pillars, off axis.
I like these better than the mdt-12's.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

morepower said:


> A-pillars, off axis.
> I like these better than the mdt-12's.


Mine arrived today and are going in the position I had a set of MDT12's long ago... although I'm still privy to the MDT12 sound. Time to start hacking flanges.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

^ See my post in tutorial section. I too switched from mdt12s.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> ^ See my post in tutorial section. I too switched from mdt12s.


How do they sound?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

define they.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

chad said:


> define they.


The Vifa XT25SC90.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn good, they don't have the bite of the morel and are very pleasant to listen to while being accurate.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just purchased a set from critofur via ebay and I've been really pleased. I went from a metal dome JL and these sound much more laid back. The transaction went great also.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

Still selling these on eBay. 

Email me directly at: critofur at yahoo.com for a better deal though.

Thanks!

Oh, I also have the larger XT25TG30 by the way, costs more for those of course.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't seem to edit my original post :surprised:, here is the new eBay link:

Vifa Tweeter, XT25SC90-04 PAIR (2 tweeters) - eBay (item 250749488791 end time Feb-28-11 13:56:13 PST)


----------

